# ghosts



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2014)

So I was wondering how many believe in ghosts?
 anyone got a stories about something that has happened to them that made them believe in ghosts?


----------



## K-man (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm not sure that there is anything that makes me believe in ghosts but I have experienced some strange occurrences from time to time, like a door banging when there was no wind etc. I certainly haven't seen one, and I don't expect to anytime soon.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 15, 2014)

when i was young i wanted to be a demonologist as it was called back then and study ghosts. then Amityville horror book came out and i read it and i was scared out of my pants and wanted nothing to do with them. i have had a few wierd things happen in my life but i cant say for sure it was a ghost. i really wish there were ghosts or that i had witnessed something for myself but i havnt.  Harry Houdini spent a good portion of his life wanting to belive in ghosts and debunking spirtiualists. on his death he and his wife made a promis that if contact after death were possible they would, and had a secret phrase "rosabelle believe" wife Bess held seances every year on halloween to try and contact him. after 10 years she put out the candle she kept going for him and said "10 years is long enough to wait for any man" Harry has such a passion for life after death i am sure if there was something like ghosts he would have contacted her.  however the science of superstring theory says there are 10 dimensions.  if this is true it is possible that something like a ghost could remain in higher dimensions after our 3 dimensional bodys are gone.


----------



## wimwag (Jun 15, 2014)

I watched a cup of water slide off the table in a hospital ER waiting room.  My brother, his wife and a neighbor of theirs saw it too.  Nurse said it was normal.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 16, 2014)

i believe 

i saw one of those people that talks to those that have passed on and she told me about my grandad --- no promting or anything - i just kept quiet --- next thing i know is that i heard a newspaper being shook out (grandad read large sheet newspapers) so i know that he's here with me


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2014)

My buddy Richard lived in a hundred year old house with his folks. They went to Maine every year for two weeks so us boys (23 years old at the time) would use the house (respectfully) when they were away for some place for us to chill after work, after workouts etc. One Saturday afternoon we were having tea in the kitchen when I heard slow, creaking, shuffling footsteps on the floor above. (Like an old person walks) I asked Richard who was home. He replied, "It's just a ghost who lives here. He doesn't bother anything."

Richard was a very quiet person, never said much, never got too upset with anything. Me and my other buddy immediately flew up the back stairs, which were right behind us. Nothing. An hour later, the steps were back. His family dog was in the kitchen this time and we watched it watch the ceiling and track the footsteps across the ceiling again. It was very odd. Richard said, "happens every once in a while, been like that since I was a kid. My folks don't care, they were told a ghost lived here by the previous owners who were really old. And - it always walks the same way, front of the house to the back, never anywhere else."

I hadn't believed in ghosts at the time, but some people I know well and trust, have told me of similar things since then. And many of these people really don't believe in anything other than what's in front of them. Never heard of any incidents where it was scary or damaging. 

So, yeah, I kinda do. I would have loved to live there to experience it over a long period. Would have been interesting.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll wait till  tomorrow to tell my tales. 
 I do have a couple but I don't think I can say I saw anything, not sure what I saw.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 16, 2014)

The last house I lived in for 31 years was built on a Native American Fish Camp (we found artifacts on the property) and was next to a river bed. 

It took me 31 years of being a logical skeptic to finally except the fact there's some weird stuff out there that logic can't explain. I came to this conclusion after a crazy night of nonsense.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 17, 2014)

one of the people that lives in my street does readings and cards and all that "crazy" - not quite into drinking the blood of whatever but near as damn "thought it was all mythical BS tbh" and now i gotta say am converted and i'm extremely skeptical about this stuff --- thought it was a wind up till all sorts of strange things started happening now for me it's normal.  i say goodnight to my dog every night and now i've started saying it to my grandad too and i'm sleeping way better than i ever have 

i went to belgium to visit the war memorials and i gotta say i've never been so upset - ever - the things that i felt whilst i was there were horrific.  i know what happened from reading books and stuff but that just cut me to the core, so many lost souls that'll never get to go home and will forever wander around those desolate spaces with their friends for company.


----------



## crushing (Jun 17, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> anyone got a stories about something that has happened to them that made them believe in ghosts?



One restless night while I was just about to fall asleep one of my curtains over an open window in my bedroom shifted slightly.  Then I heard when sounded like whispering noises.  The noises turned in to a voice and the curtain slowly contorted in to a face.  The voice hauntingly whispered, "Research pareidolia.  Really, you check it out along with apophenia.  I think you will find it all quite interesting." and the voice faded away and the curtain returned to normal.




tshadowchaser said:


> So I was wondering how many believe in ghosts?



I did when I was a child.  Adults and other authority figures would talk about them, so they had to be real...right?


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't believe in ghosts myself, but I do live near a cemetery that is supposedly one of the most popular haunted cemeteries in the country: Pinewoods Ave Cemetery in Troy, NY.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2014)

Fist story is short.
I lived in a house while I was sobering up in college. The house predated the civil war by maybe 50 years. 
You could hear someone walking around on the 2nd floor when no one was up there. You could also hear chains dragging across that floor at the same time.  In the first floor front  room of the house if you sat there long enough you would get a strange feeling and then a cold would seem to pass through you and you always felt that someone was in the room with you ( no one ever used this room much). The place had a small library room in which books would occasional fall off the  shelf but only if someone was in the room.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 17, 2014)

the best ghosts to have around you are the ones that really knew you cos they do small things for you like put things where you'll find them LoL   sounds like total BS really but hell the number of times that my keys have "been moved" from the counter top (where i normally keep them) onto the peg that i have for keys is unreal --- there's only me and my dog at home when i'm there and i always put my keys down next to my bag on the counter top.

it's scary at first but then you just sort of get used to the fact that your new bestest friend is gunna be tidying up after you   shame he hasn't touched the rest of my though cos it oughta be sparkling by now LoL


----------



## donald1 (Jun 17, 2014)

When I lived in Brooklyn we had an apartment on the sixth floor and there was this table in the hallway across the hall (apparently some old person had a heart attack and died there.  There's always finger prints the same size same place even if you clean it they'll just be back later.  Also as a Christian I believe in spirits. When Jesus died how did he return?  As a Spirit.  And what's a ghost,  a spirit.  So yes I do believe in them


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2014)

2nd story

I was about 21or 22 at the time.  We lived at the end of a  1/4 mile dirt road through the woods. It was late at night and a friend and I where walking to my place after I got off of work. Now I had walked that road many times over many years.
Something just seemed strange that night. My friend even felt it. I was almost afraid walking that road for some reason. 

We where about half way down the road and could see the last bend in the road. There was a different look to the light coming through the trees from the lights in my house.  We started to run toward the house only to stop dead in our tracts when we turned that corner. 
The house was lite from within but all around the house and through the air where multicolored flights floating and circling. If anyone has seen  the movie Ghosts it looked almost exactly like the scene in that movie. 
We ran to the house to find my wife and child in the living room. She was scared as hell and told us that the balls of light had been going through the house for about a half hour.  We all sat there watching the lights for a while ( I actually have no idea how long).  
In  that time a pencil flew off the fireplace across the room, a coffee mug turned over for no apparent reason, and the fire in the fireplace turned a strange color a couple times. 
The TV was on and all of a sudden my wife pointed at it and said "that is a building my grandfather helped build". we all looked at the screen and the story was about an old brick builder from her home area. The show then showed  the police station her grandfather worked in and showed a picture of him.
At that moment the balls of light disappeared and all was normal the rest of the night


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 18, 2014)

that's proper nuts   i wish my grandad would do stuff like that LoL  

i'm more likely to get a cupboard full of veg instead cos grandad was outstanding at growing veg LoL


----------



## donald1 (Jun 18, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> 2nd story
> 
> I was about 21or 22 at the time.  We lived at the end of a  1/4 mile dirt road through the woods. It was late at night and a friend and I where walking to my place after I got off of work. Now I had walked that road many times over many years.
> Something just seemed strange that night. My friend even felt it. I was almost afraid walking that road for some reason.
> ...



Almost curious to what they were looking for and if that was the cause of death but without background knowledge its probably just throwing out guesses


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2014)

My wife told me sometime later that she felt a warm reassuring  hand on her shoulder at the moment it showed her grandfathers picture on the television. 
I almost wonder if the balls of light are some sort of visual activity that occurs when spirits manifest themselves strongly in our plain of assistance when trying to communicate with us in a friendly manner.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 18, 2014)

the only balls of light circling that i normally see are when i've been knocked out in sparring


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 18, 2014)

Well the place I lived in that ha the unexplainable activity was my mothers house built on a Native American fish camp. 

I lived in the guest room ( a converted wood shop that was a large single room that wasn't connected to the house) since I was about 14 and there was always weird bumps in the night. 

Since I was a teen with an outdoor room my house was pretty much the party house for  my friends and I and so I always had my close friends over and everyone of us would hear or see unexplainable things. It got to the point that when we would see the shadow run across the yard we would say it was the chupacabra or if the banging on the walls and roof would happen we would play it off as it's just  Indian boy coming out to party. 

Here's some of the experiences we had. 

Shadows running across the yard. 

Banging on all the walls and roof, throwing of rocks against the outside side door, and some weird animal that approached my friend and I that we couldn't identify even when I had a maglight shining on its face for at least 30 seconds that got close enough where I thought I was going to have to thump it with the mag light till my mom let out her dog that chased it off. 

We thought at first someone was screwing with us by banging on the walls and throwing rocks at the side door so we came up with a game plan to catch the people. 
It went like this one of my friends run to his truck and scout the 2&3/25 acre property we had with his high beams on while another got in his car and rolled to the neighboring church parking lot and scout that well the other 3 of us ran around with mag lights looking for the people doing this. 

Well it happened and we all took instant action  since we had our game plan and it ended with the result of us finding no intruders and thats when we just excepted the fact  that my yard was strange. 

It's probably a good thing we didn't find anybody.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 18, 2014)

This will be the second story I have that includes my wife thy was my GF at the time. 

So my wife and I were doing a long distance relationship she lived in OC and I lived in SD so it was about an 1-1.5 hour drive. 

Like i said I had close friends over most of the time and she came knocking on the door and said she saw something outside and thats when my best friend and I said yeah it's just the chupacraba  and she said no I'm not joking and we said we weren't either. 

After dating for over a year she moved down to my place (i still lived at it because I was helping my mom with bills and the cheap rent wasn't bad as well so it was beneficial for both my mom and me) and thats when the activity kind of went nuts. It started getting to the point that on a weekly basis there would be banging against the side door, roof and walls. This scared my wife and I would always say it was a raccoon or opossum that was on the roof. 

Well one day I couldn't play it off anymore because the activity  went haywire. All the walls and roof were being banged on to the point that my german Shepard, cats & goffin cockatoo all were scared with big eyes and my wife was curled up on the bed with the blankets covering her face. 
I was laying in bed comforting her and starring at the window that was across the foot of the bed where I kept seeing shadow orbs in the window and was just thinking of how i could debunk this. After about 3 minutes of this i saw why looked like a human silhouette in that window and thats when I told the wife I had to get something. I got out of bed and turned the light on and thats when my wife screamed someone's in the window and I said I know I've been watching it for the past 3 minutes. I grabbed my mag light made sure the batteries worked by testing the light in my hand then turned off the room light layed back down in bed and had the mag light aimed at the window. When the silhouette formed again I turned the mag light on only to have it flicker and thats when I said screw it I'm going to sleep. 

The next day i investigated the outside window for any evidence of an intruder. Since the room had a car port attached to it the window faced the car port and underneath the window there were piles of corvair motor sheet metal and other car part that weren't moved and the dust on the seal and ally the surrounding parts were flawless if it was a physical being they would have had to climb over the car parts to get to the window. (I saw one large an two smaller shadow figures in that window the night before.  

Needless to say after that I cut some thick styrofoam and placed it in the window as an insulator and to block view then simply covered it with the curtain and never had that window exposed again. 

This is the single incident that made my sarcastic skeptic brain believe there's something else out there that we can't explain with logic. 

P.S. This incident out a real monkey wrench in the gears  of my relationship with the wife and i because she hated living there but we both over spent on car loans and credit card debt and weren't in the best of finances to move out so we were there for a couple more years dealing with activity and me dealing with a scared angry wife. 

I have many more stories but thats the one that changed my opinion on everything having a logical excuse.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 18, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> the only balls of light circling that i normally see are when i've been knocked out in sparring



LOL what about if you rub your eyes too hard?


----------



## donald1 (Jun 18, 2014)

The only time I seen a ball of light was from staring at the sun and looking away(when i was younger...)


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 19, 2014)

you haven't been hit by emily's right hook --- omg --- she's about 8 stone and punches with the force of a bus lol   ---- found that out the hard way  

grandad closed my open bathroom door this morning - guessing that he didn't like the smell of the shower gel that i'm currently using   he doesn't go into my bathroom at all which is a shame cos after last night it needed a right good tidy up - i put my dog in my shower cos he smelt a bit


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 19, 2014)

I just remembered an encounter I had with what I thought was a ghost. It was when I was maybe 5 or 6. It was Christmas Eve. My bedroom was just off the dining room. For some reason I woke up around midnight. When I looked out my bedroom door, I saw a little girl that looked to be about my age. She had pigtails and ribbons in her hair. She went to sit down (even though there was no chair there). By the time she reached a sitting position, she vanished.

I don't really believe in ghosts, but I can't explain what this was...and I still remember it vividly to this day, over 30 years later.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Once when me and two of my best friends,  Jackson and David(we were all 3 around 12) and we're walking by a large building (it looked like a project or some type of abandoned building with a boarded up door and either broken and or boarded up windows with graffiti on much of the buildings exterior) we went down that route almost every day because school but one day we were walking and Jackson accidently threw his football over the fence me and him climbed over and David climbed over cause he didn't want us to get in trouble.  We got the football and I noticed the back door was had boards when we got inside it was mostly empty.  There was holes in the wall and David thought they were some type of gun shooting and we found a couple. 22 magnum shells laying on the ground.  There were faded lights up stairs and a shadow moving down so we just left (David was scared)  i remember cause we were making made jokes about it for at least a week


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 4, 2014)

Interesting thread.  Ive had some strange things happen to me at work.

When I was a new cop with less then 2 years on the job we get a call for armed man at the elementary school.  Long story short he left prior to our arrival and we track him down to his residence which was an 100+ year old house that was converted to 1 bedroom apartments with a shared bathroom on each floor.  At that time I worded for a very small department we only had 5 cops working at that time.  So we are walking through the house looking for him and he starts walking out of the bathroom as Im walking past the door.  We look at each other he slams the door.  Me being new and stupid quickly shove my foot in between the door and frame holding it open.  About 10 min go by like this as Im trying to talk him out.  Im standing there and I hear from behind me some say "duck."  So I do I squat down 2 seconds later a bullet comes through the door right where my face was.  After its all over I go up to the officer that was behind me to thank him for telling me to duck and he says he didnt say anything and I was lucky.  So I ask everyone else that was there and nobody says they said anything to me.  Ghost? Guardian Angel? who knows.  

Another time Im searching a funeral home in the middle of the night.  Alarm went off and the back door was unlocked.  3 of us were inside.  We are searching and come to a door we cant get open.  We assume its locked from the other side.  The room the door is in was much cooler then the rest of the building.  We think nothing of it and keep searching.  We head up to the attic and I hear someone say "get out".  Now I think my minds messing with me so I dont say anything about it.  We clear the attic and go back down stairs and are back in the cool room.  We are talking and waiting for a manager to show up to lock the back door.  While we are standing there that door we couldn't open slowly swings open.  It was a storage closet and there was no lock on the inside of the door.   So we all go outside and wait for the manager to arrive .  One of the officers looks at us and says "did you hear anything on the stairs going to the attic?"  We both say yea did you?  All of us heard the same thing "get out."

Another night Im sitting in a Golf Course about 3 in morning writing a report on my computer.  There is nobody around and its pitch black outside.  I hear a Hand slam my drivers door hard and loud. I jump out with my flash light and see nothing.  I shrug it off thinking I imagined it or something and sit back in the car to finish paperwork.  Then boom same thing on my passenger door.  The golf course is built on the grounds of the old state mental hospital and there are like 90 graves out there from unclaimed dead from the hospital.  When they bulldozed the hospital they built a resort and golf course but never removed the bodies.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 4, 2014)

That hospital was bulldozed before I ever worked there but talking to guys that worked there when it was abandoned they had to keep checks on it at night because it was old falling down and they didnt want kids hanging out and getting hurt.  They would say sometimes you drive into the complex and rooms would have lights on yet the building hadnt had power in a decade


----------



## Tames D (Jul 4, 2014)

crushing said:


> One restless night while I was just about to fall asleep one of my curtains over an open window in my bedroom shifted slightly.  Then I heard when sounded like whispering noises.  The noises turned in to a voice and the curtain slowly contorted in to a face.  The voice hauntingly whispered, "Research pareidolia.  Really, you check it out along with apophenia.  I think you will find it all quite interesting." and the voice faded away and the curtain returned to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peyote is nasty stuff.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 5, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> That hospital was bulldozed before I ever worked there but talking to guys that worked there when it was abandoned they had to keep checks on it at night because it was old falling down and they didnt want kids hanging out and getting hurt.  They would say sometimes you drive into the complex and rooms would have lights on yet the building hadnt had power in a decade



Have heard of this happening to a few people I know and a building  in my town but have never seen.  But I know it has spooked a few of those people


----------

